# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Parse HTML trong java

## chuonggoinhanvien

Tình hình là mình có sử dụng lib javax.swing.text.html.HTMLDocument để parse html, kiểm tra các tag và return content element trong đó.

Tuy nhiên đối với các tag [B], <i> thì gặp một số vấn đề, có vẻ như những tag này không được nhận ra nên lúc xuất ra mình không thấy name những tag này hiển thị (dùng hàm getName).

Mặc dù trong HTML.Tag có những tag này, nhưng không hiểu sao lại k output dc, mong các bro góp ý dùm minh

----------

